# My 2010 217"



## Auger (Nov 30, 2010)

Shot him up in the panhandle on one of my fields. Since I finally realized how hunting and deer work and quit hunting a stand and feeder I have been taking quality deer. This buck was with 2 others and a couple doe grazing in mid afternoon. There was a big main frame 10 that would have gone 190s, the buck I shot, and another buck which i thought i was aiming at that was bigger than this one. I am still happy with this tag. How often do you shoot a 200" buck on a low fence now a days?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What kind of tags are those on the deer hanging there??..


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice Buck! What ranch ya Huntin?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That crown split on the left G2 is way kewl! Congrats!


----------



## wh1059 (Mar 20, 2010)

depends, which county was it in?


----------



## Auger (Nov 30, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> What kind of tags are those on the deer hanging there??..


That's at the processor. Don't have a big freezer so we dropped the whole thing off to them to process it while we finished hunting


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Some Big Boys up there!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

North Texas deer! Nice one


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice buck.. Did you take any pictures of him beside the ones at the processor??? Man if I killled a 200'' buck I would have cramps in my jaw muscles from smiling for all the pics..Come on Auger lets see some more pics of that low fence monster...



Auger said:


> That's at the processor. Don't have a big freezer so we dropped the whole thing off to them to process it while we finished hunting


----------



## snapperslayer (Mar 21, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Nice buck.. Did you take any pictures of him beside the ones at the processor??? Man if I killled a 200'' buck I would have cramps in my jaw muscles from smiling for all the pics..Come on Auger lets see some more pics of that low fence monster...


x2


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Auger, you have 2 post to your name and this is the pic you show us to brag on your 200" buck? I think I'm smelling something here. Prove me wrong bro!


----------



## Auger (Nov 30, 2010)

Who the **** are you guys? At some point or another your going to have your first post... so just because i aint no forum junkie that gets a boosted ego from trying to be superior through forums dont mean i need to prove ****. this is my first post of many to come since i am a dedicated angler/hunter. So, for you dudes that need more pics or my muscles or my face, you will not see my face bc i will white it out, and i picked the best out of the pics to show and since there was LIGHTING in this picture i posted this one, so I aint going to post a whole freaking album to someone. I sense a hint of jealousy or a hint of little man syndrome. PIck one!


----------



## Auger (Nov 30, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> Auger, you have 2 post to your name and this is the pic you show us to brag on your 200" buck? I think I'm smelling something here. Prove me wrong bro!


you got 5678 posts, get a life or get a wife! try the left hand tonight, it might work miracles for you buddy


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone wanna place bets on this being the guy that got his post removed starting the whole north texas/south texas thing?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice buck! I'm not a hater! Looks like u have worked your tail off to get some trophies. Good job.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

auger, you're sounding like an *****... your first post was cocky and confrontational about hunting a stand and feeder.. if you wanna roll that way... accept that most here will think you are an *****... nice deer though if it is yours.



Encinal said:


> Anyone wanna place bets on this being the guy that got his post removed starting the whole north texas/south texas thing?


yeah, that one whited out his face too.. definitely one in the same.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

It's a great deer... and if you are not that other poster I apologize, I just don't understand the confrontational tone as a first post.

Congratulations on a heck of a buck!

I like this picture of him.










The story attached though says it scored 195 and was killed with a bow...


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

The story also said it was killed somewhere near Grapevine. There ain't no deer like that in the panhandle. lol


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

A lot of yall read post like my wife reads text. There is no "tone" in a post. You read it the way u want to hear it. Thats why there is so much bullCJTE on this site. I learned to roll with the punches but if this is a brand new guy yall shore are trying to run him off. I only bow hunt cause I like the challenge but I still congratulate you even tho u used a gun. I think he was just explaining how the big bucks don't go to feeders and are smarter. Maybe I'm wrong and he is a ***** but I will give him a chance. chill out geeeeze. :brew:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Chit!! All that time typing and taking up for him and yall where right!! Dangit.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it aint his first rodeo here, devil1824... and looks like that deer makes it rounds in the hunting community already.. LMAO with Encinal


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> The story also said it was killed somewhere near Grapevine. There ain't no deer like that in the panhandle. lol


bullchit.. it was shot in a field near the basspro in Katy..


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

My bad, I thought it was shot in a field near the basspro in Grapevine.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> bullchit.. it was shot in a field near the basspro in Katy..


Horsemalarkie, I saw that deer hanging in the cooler at the ranch just yesterday and the guy who shot it lured it up with Comere deer ( sp ck ).


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> Horsemalarkie, I saw that deer hanging in the cooler at the ranch just yesterday and the guy who shot it lured it up with Comere deer ( sp ck ).


by chance was that guys name Hank Parker?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

LMAO.....Auger, where you at?.......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Is that old BBD? He's back?

TH


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Hopefully this clears it up...

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/outdoors/stories/112810dnsposasser.2cb9d7a.html


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> by chance was that guys name Hank Parker?


Yep, and good old Ted poured it on the ground for him,..


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Encinal, you'd make a great detective.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Crystal clear. Speechless.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Seriously, whats wrong with high rackers?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Auger said:


> ...There was a big main frame 10 that would have gone 190s, the buck I shot, and another buck which i thought i was aiming at that was bigger than this one...


I guess he figured he'd throw us off by saying that he was actually aiming at a different buck. I mean come on...who'd lie about shooting the wrong deer.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Auger said:


> Shot him up in the panhandle on one of my fields. Since I finally realized how hunting and deer work and quit hunting a stand and feeder I have been taking quality deer. This buck was with 2 others and a couple doe grazing in mid afternoon. There was a big main frame 10 that would have gone 190s, the buck I shot, and another buck which i thought i was aiming at that was bigger than this one. I am still happy with this tag. How often do you shoot a 942" buck on a low fence now a daze?


It's ALIVE !!


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like someone with too much time on their hands. or left hand or what ever. What a weak *** story. Nice work Encinal. That is a hell of a buck though.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wait a minute now!! I'm left handed.:doowapsta


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Wait a minute now!! I'm left handed.


We can tell from your avitar...your left arm is much larger than your right.



TH


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm still waiting to see this 217" buck


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

ROFLMAO at Auger. It's easy to smell a stinkin old troll. 2 post or 5,679. Thanks Encinal for providing the _REAL_ information.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Snort what DO trolls smell like?



TH


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hahaha classic


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Auger, you have 2 post to your name and this is the pic you show us to brag on your 200" buck? I think I'm smelling something here. Prove me wrong bro!


*Haha!!..... This Auger guy, cracks me up!...What some guys will do, to try to fool us "South Texas Boys". Dang! Something STINKS on this computer, and it's coming out of the North!!.........Figured out what the smell is..."It's a NORTH TEXAS TROLL":biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Snort what DO trolls smell like?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


booshat


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

ROTFLMAO, Some bit that big ole hook but the rest of us nailed him down right Away ! At least ole Catchy was nice about it this time! Lol


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

now that's funny!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think ole Bucksnort smelled him out first. I guess being a lawman he has a nose for it.

Charlie


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Thread*

Best thread I have seen in a while! Congrats Encinal, good work. What kind of hunter takes a pic of someone else's deer and claims it as his own? 
WOW, I guess it really does take all kinds.
BB


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BigBuck said:


> Best thread I have seen in a while! Congrats Encinal, good work. What kind of hunter takes a pic of someone else's deer and claims it as his own?
> WOW, I guess it really does take all kinds.
> BB


But,But,But he Really knows how to Hunt Now!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Who gave Auger " green " for his first fake post,.. :rotfl:


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

What a loser!!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Friends
Auger has not made any friends yet....Don't think he will...


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

..speaking of....where is Auger? Stewing in a corner somewhere?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yea!! Wick and I started pm each other the second it posted up... I just didn't want to call him out.. I got a reputation to protect you know ...The cop doesn't care LOL...Walker



CHARLIE said:


> I think ole Bucksnort smelled him out first. I guess being a lawman he has a nose for it.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> It's ALIVE !!


haha.. I bet he even looks like that goofball... 924".. STUD!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mshtrout said:


> ..speaking of....where is Auger? Stewing in a corner somewhere?


Auger used a 32" bit, dug a 7' hole, jumped in and now is in the process of covering it,...

Last thing he said was,...

Push more dirt in then tamp it real good,....:spineyes:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Grande Venado said:


> Seriously, whats wrong with high rackers?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Auger where ya at bra? This is funny! Oh devil1824 i meant to say other hand sorry dude. lol


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

he didnt shoot that deer i killed it with my old timer pocket knife after a 6 hour stalk ****** myself twice crawling up to it


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

:cop::cop:

Man that was a bust! Must hurt down at the bottom of that dogpile! hahaha.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Auger said:


> Shot him up in the panhandle on one of my fields. Since I finally realized how hunting and deer work and quit hunting a stand and feeder I have been taking quality deer. This buck was with 2 others and a couple doe grazing in mid afternoon. There was a big main frame 10 that would have gone 190s, the buck I shot, and another buck which* i thought i was aiming at that was bigger than this one*. I am still happy with this tag. How often do you shoot a 200" buck on a low fence now a days?
> View attachment 340453


Dayum thuh bayad luck Bubba, them ther 1000 yrd Hip Shot's with a 30-30 will screw you Every time!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

We shouldn't b so hard on Auger. Its his dumb ***** dads fault raising him to be an idiot!! h:


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

hahahahaha i am seriously lmao out loud! the minute i finished his post i knew this would be a good one what an idiot to say there was a bigger one than that and aiming at it and shot the wrong one. keep it up guys this is funny and he still tried to prove it was true knowing it wasnt great work guys. some peoples kids


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

really


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> :cop::cop:
> 
> Man that was a bust! Must hurt down at the bottom of that dogpile! hahaha.


I really feel sorry for this fella. I mean what kinda man makes up stuff like this? It is really sad and Devil is probably right, it is his dad's fault. I would bet he is the guy who buys the replica horns, mounts them on a cape and tells all his relatives (cause he has no friends) that he shot the deer.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Think if I hung out around a processing plant I could get a picture of "MY" deer and post it here?


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey BS,

Don't you remember TaxidermyMan from THH? My guess would be this is him because he destroyed his reputation real quick as a Taxidermist (that never hunted) on every forum he ever advertised/posted on. Even though you supported him and called my reputation out. I found out the truth since he was in my neck of the woods. He is still trying to get his 15 minutes of fame because he needs recognition but is always on the run. Sound like a familar MO? Funny how the past still lives on when it comes to the internet.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> I really feel sorry for this fella. I mean what kinda man makes up stuff like this? It is really sad and Devil is probably right, it is his dad's fault. I would bet he is the guy who buys the replica horns, mounts them on a cape and tells all his relatives (cause he has no friends) that he shot the deer.


Actually, this goes on more than you would imagine, same way with fish replicas....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

ATracker said:


> Hey BS,
> 
> Don't you remember TaxidermyMan from THH? My guess would be this is him because he destroyed his reputation real quick as a Taxidermist (that never hunted) on every forum he ever advertised/posted on. Even though you supported him and called my reputation out. I found out the truth since he was in my neck of the woods. He is still trying to get his 15 minutes of fame because he needs recognition but is always on the run. Sound like a familar MO? Funny how the past still lives on when it comes to the internet.


Don't remember but do you need me to call you out again? I would appreciate if you wouldn't come over here and try to stir up **** with me. I'm always willing to let by gones be by gones.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if anyone did shoot the bigger buck that he was originally aiming at?

What a ding dong.

Are you guys sure this was a grown man, and not some punk kid trying to be cool?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> What kind of tags are those on the deer hanging there??..





Auger said:


> That's at the processor. Don't have a big freezer so we dropped the whole thing off to them to process it while we finished hunting


I'd be Darned if i would have Dropped THIS buck off at the processor without Caping him out MYSELF and taking the horns with me ! But, when you have as many 200 class deer Jaunting around as you do i guess it would be bidness as Usuall! It sho wuz nice of you to allow other people take pikturz "face Shown" with yer 195...ummmm 217 buck! Next time Super Hunter, try to hold on the correct Deer /Animal with out Jerking the trigger-When you Really have hunting Big Deer figured out you will learn to shoot the correct one and have your Eyes open instead of closed while
S Q U E E Z I N G yer trigger!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txsnyper said:


> I wonder if anyone did shoot the bigger buck that he was originally aiming at?
> 
> What a ding dong.
> 
> Are you guys sure this was a grown man, and not some punk kid trying to be cool?


LOL, Ask him, he has been lurking all morning!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

ATracker said:


> Hey BS,
> 
> Don't you remember TaxidermyMan from THH? My guess would be this is him because he *destroyed his reputation real quick as a Taxidermist (that never hunted) *on every forum he ever advertised/posted on. Even though you supported him and called my reputation out. I found out the truth since he was in my neck of the woods. He is still trying to get his 15 minutes of fame because he needs recognition but is always on the run. Sound like a familar MO? *Funny how the past still lives on when it comes to the internet.*


Seriously???? How many years ago was that?? Talk about living in the past??

BTW, did you ever get your 15 minutes?? You're a "Master" taxidermist right?

Please WOW us with examples of your "master" work and vast hunting knowledge.

It is funny how the past lives on isn't it. :rotfl:


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Auger, I see you're viewing the thread......lets hear your reply!


----------



## Auger (Nov 30, 2010)

No need for good ol Auger boy to go run off! I have read and only read all the posts and forums on hunting over the past 9-10 months and all the nonsense you guys make in other forums led me to post this. I had received that picture from a buddy and no one had posted nothing so I wanted to start a little more uprise with some of you guys, hence the story. Fact, the buck was shot in Grapevine near their lake. I was not the shooter but who cares. The funny thing is not that I post a fake picture/story, but that you guys spend so much of your life on a computer and think its your God given right to talk down on someone. In most of your cases its someone's. It has nothing to do with how I was raised nor the man I am. It amazes me how some of you guys have no life whatsoever that you chime in every 15 minutes on something. It was a unique story of that buck and because of the immaturity of a few of the posters, some of those commented here, instead of wanting to find the truth about the buck you give your 2 cents on what kind of person I am. 

So for those that laughed, you got the point.
For those who congratulated, you can post to hear the story of a city buck.
For those who didn't post, I hope you enjoyed the humor.
For those who questioned what kind of man I am,
for those who made comments about my father,
for those who degraded my beings,
for those who spend every second of their lives on a computer,
go suck an egg!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

okay - I've watched this for awhile now - your point was what? 
your original post:


> Shot him up in the panhandle on one of my fields. Since I finally realized how hunting and deer work and quit hunting a stand and feeder I have been taking quality deer. This buck was with 2 others and a couple doe grazing in mid afternoon. There was a big main frame 10 that would have gone 190s, the buck I shot, and another buck which i thought i was aiming at that was bigger than this one. I am still happy with this tag. How often do you shoot a 200" buck on a low fence now a days?


so here's the "deal" auger - if you wanted to post the pic by itself. Fine. No one is going to dispute that it's a great buck. If you wanted to post the pic and comment that there's a story behind that buck, fine. You could have done so.

So WHAT was your point auger. To lie and tell everyone that YOU shot it? folks here tend to take the word of good hunters that the buck posted, and the story with it are real - but yours was so blatantly obvious as a lie that you got slammed for it. What did you expect?
and what's your beef with everyone who spends time here anyway? seems to me you need to find a better pursuit to enjoy. Lying and posting pictures of game animals you never shot (and probably never will) gets you what you deserve - total disrespect of those here.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Auger said:


> No need for good ol Auger boy to go run off! I have read and only read all the posts and forums on hunting over the past 9-10 months and all the nonsense you guys make in other forums led me to post this. I had received that picture from a buddy and no one had posted nothing so I wanted to start a little more uprise with some of you guys, hence the story. Fact, the buck was shot in Grapevine near their lake. I was not the shooter but who cares. The funny thing is not that I post a fake picture/story, but that you guys spend so much of your life on a computer and think its your God given right to talk down on someone. In most of your cases its someone's. It has nothing to do with how I was raised nor the man I am. *It amazes me how some of you guys have no life* whatsoever that you chime in every 15 minutes on something. It was a unique story of that buck and because of the immaturity of a few of the posters, some of those commented here, instead of wanting to find the truth about the buck you give your 2 cents on what kind of person I am.
> 
> So for those that laughed, you got the point.
> For those who congratulated, you can post to hear the story of a city buck.
> ...


Nothing like the old "trying to get a rise outta you" reply to a post like this. Useless info sometimes? Yep! How about next time post something usefull and not contribute to the BS. Talk about not having a life!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> So for those that laughed, you got the point


I can guarantee you no one was laughing until you got busted.


----------



## Auger (Nov 30, 2010)

Go read other stories and you will see the same bloggers thinking they know all about every spot, hunt, and their stories. If I wanted to claim the deer then I wouldnt have made such obvious explanations. 3 190'+ class bucks on 1 field on a low fence. You tell me mr hunter how you see that happening. It dont. So yea I will write something obsurd to go along with it. Im sorry y'alls low class begger fathers couldnt teach yall about fasicious remarks and humor. Maybe if y'alls fathers were around and your mom wasnt cheating on him you would of learned more things growing older. So yall use this to teach your children how to interact in this world by different styles of humor and sarcasm, and teach this to them instead of talking junk on a computer to someone you do not know. My comments above were not neccessary I could have just said why I did it and be done with it. Thats my point to why I wrote it. I got a rise out of you, you, you and you. You then replied with unneccessary comments instead of just saying hey you lied this is the story hear it and be done, but 'no' its still towards the tops of threads because people cant stop. Since I HAVE A LIFE I will not post again until I can get back to my computer because I am heading out to coach. good game and tell your mother I said hi!


----------



## BBD (Nov 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....this is hilarious. I can just see everyone behind your computers getting all sweaty cause your mad, real mad. For all the testosterone in the room there sure is a lot of sensitivity. It does make me laugh though. 

Everyone might want to check there blood pressure.

Let's get a WOOSOWWW from everyone. hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Auger (Nov 30, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I can guarantee you no one was laughing until you got busted.


re read the story, then go look at other forums and see all the uprise in those, then come back and re read the story again. Tell me how you dont see it. if you cant then your one of the ones who is causing the nonsense in all the forums.

Sidenote if yall just wanna call names and degrade someones being sign me up!

otherwise the thread is done!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Auger said:


> Since I HAVE A LIFE I will not post again until I can get back to my computer because I am heading out to coach. good game and tell your mother I said hi!


what a joke - good thing I don't have kids at home any more. I wouldn't want them coached by a liar. your last comment begs the question - Does YOUR mommy know you're on the computer little boy?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Auger said:


> because of the immaturity of a few


Did you really say that?? Hello pot. rs


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Auger,
With all due respect...you're an idiot.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

the really sad thing is. if you read the first page, he was given multiple opportunities to tell the truth, he was asked about the tag, and lied. he was asked about extra pictures, and lied. He blew his stack when challenged and lied more.
and saddest of all - auger, you could post a pic on this forum now, with your face, your buck, a game warden standing behind you and a bible in your left hand and swear it was a buck you took and no one will believe you.
since you find this forum a joke, and it's members a bunch of losers you're probably better off not wasting your time (and ours) further.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

RogerB said:


> the really sad thing is. if you read the first page, he was given multiple opportunities to tell the truth, he was asked about the tag, and lied. he was asked about extra pictures, and lied. He blew his stack when challenged and lied more.
> and saddest of all - auger, you could post a pic on this forum now, with your face, your buck, a game warden standing behind you and a bible in your left hand and swear it was a buck you took and no one will believe you.
> since you find this forum a joke, and it's members a bunch of losers you're probably better off not wasting your time (and ours) further.


Amen brotha!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> A lot of yall read post like my wife reads text. There is no "tone" in a post. You read it the way u want to hear it. Thats why there is so much bullCJTE on this site. I learned to roll with the punches but if this is a brand new guy yall shore are trying to run him off. I only bow hunt cause I like the challenge but I still congratulate you even tho u used a gun. I think he was just explaining how the big bucks don't go to feeders and are smarter. Maybe I'm wrong and he is a ***** but I will give him a chance. chill out geeeeze. :brew:


Positivity huh, lmao.:slimer: rs


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Please don't feed the trolls...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Please don't feed the trolls...


Agreed!!


----------

